
How Nest Is Trying to Keep the Connected Home Secure - yuhong
https://www.fastcompany.com/3058260/how-nest-is-trying-to-keep-the-connected-home-secure
======
yuhong
Nest also now uses the Google Internet Authority for its certificates.

